# Elektroblok says Defect, ideas please.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have been having some bother with the electrics in my van for a while. It has been confused since I fitted a B2B but I have no idea whether that is part of the problem.

I have two 110ah batteries, just over two years old. When off hookup n the Eb turns the 12v off after about 8 hours normal use, whereas we used to be able to go several days. When it turns off it shows very low voltage, 11.8 or so, but my solar controller (panel wired through Eb) still shows 12.5 or 12.6 as does my multimeter. Now the panel shows DEFECT and even though I am on mains the number of ah available is stuck at 38 but everything is working fine so it seems the charger is still working, I guess it is as the voltage is staying up as normal when on hookup, which we are.

I realise the B2B charge does not go through the Eb but it always used to reset when the batteries became fully charged.

Any ideas appreciated. I am in Germany and had intended going to the Schaudt Factory to see if they could help with getting the Eb to see the charge from the B2B, Alan.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Alan, have you tried to reset the AH counter and check its set to the correct AH/battery type??

If your near Schault, go see them, they are very friendly on the phone to me, so hopefully they should be able to help you.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Shane. I haven't tried resetting as it was fine till a few days ago, but I will now. It is set for the battery type.

I think a visit will be in order, Alan.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I have this hunch that the EB counts the amps in & counts them out 

and in conjunction with the AmpereHour battery settings you configured in the control panel it works out when to shut down the system to avoid a fully discharged / flat battery

I GUESS it may be possible to connect your B2B into the EB via the additional charger connections that some of the models have or possibly by fitting the Schaudt solar regulator and connecting it via that but some of these models will also charge the engine battery so I guess that would connection would have to remain disconnected in case that loop did strange things ?


these are only some first thoughts so I may be taking a load of rubbish


by the way have you tried disconnecting the B"B for a while to see if the EB returns to its normal working??


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Trek, yes it counts them all out but not the B2B in, but it does recognise when the batteries are fully charged and jumps back to 200ah then. 200 ah is the max I can get it to show. It worked fine with the B2B for the last year, except for the inaccurate readings which are a known conflict. Regards, Alan.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

A slight tangent I know but shouldn't your ah setting be lower in order to reflect your capacity.

I have 2 x 85ah batteries and the setting (via Bad Waldsee) is 144 ah not 170 which is (to my reconning) 85% of the two batteries.

85% of 2 x 110ah = 187ah.

It's not going to resolve your issue but just a thought.

Barry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just a bump. Thank you all so far.

Stan, I can't figure out how to change the max or how to reset. I have instructions but there is no detail on how to do these things, Alan.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Which ELB have you got ?

There are a few Schaudt downloads on MHF. 

I have a .pdf manual for the DT201B which indicates that the ah setting should be 80% of the max capacity and tells you how to set it. If that is the same as yours then pm me and I will email it to you.

Barry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Barry, mine is the GT220 B, I found a copy of the manual and downloaded it. I will have a go now and report back, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No, it will not reset. It seems convinced that the batteries are knackered although my solar controller disagrees and my multimeter shows the 12.8v when not charging, after a rest, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*DEFECT!*

Hello Alan,

How and where are you?.

Did you find a solution to the "DEFECT!" issue Alan?.

I too now have the same.

The van has not been used for two months. Went to get it ready for our winter use (When we use it most)...

The batteries were 100% charged and just using the water pump and a couple of lights resulted in the remaining % falling fast.

We did have two cells that were very low on one battery so I suspect that may be the issue, faulty batteries.

Also have problems with the Cab A/C - See here!

Hope you are well?

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello Trev. We are fine thank you. Currently in Spain and enjoying it very much.

I see I didn't report back when I discovered what the problem. Sorry about that. I usually do and can't think why I didn't on this thread.

Anyway the problem turned out to be ageing batteries beginning to go faulty and replacing them fixed it. The B2B was a red herring in that connection and everything else is still working fine.

I contacted Schaudt about the B2B and the possibility of having the Electroblok see the charge going in from it. I was near their base and thought I would call if they could help. Schaudt said the were not familiar with the B2B but that the power coming from it was way in excess with what the Electroblk could cope with. If I am honest they didn't really seem interested in helping, possibly because the B2B is not their product.

Anyway all is fine now although the readings from the control panel are gibberish when the B2B is in use. It doesn't matter much as all returns to normal when I turn the engine off. That's how it's been for around four years and it hasn't caused problems other than possibly shortening the battery life. My current batteries are sealer no maintenance flooded lead acid. The next lot won't be I will want to be able to check electrolyte levels and top it up when required. I will also want to fit a venting kit to them.

Regards, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*thanks alan*

Thanks Alan,

I have been looking at batteries >Here< For some time now.

What are your thoughts on what you will buy next battery wise?

Trev,


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Probably just flooded lead acid as big as will fit the locker Trev.

I would consider other options though. I did read about the possibility or using 2 x 6v semi traction batteries, a post by DAB I think.

I suppose it will depend on where and when I have to do it. I wouldn't want to chuck the current ones away while they are still fine, Alan.

Airstream recommends these on the post you linked to Trev: http://www.barden-ukshop.com/rolls-6v-6-fs-220-deep-cycle-battery-1973-p.asp

They look the ticket to me. I would want to be able to fit a vent kit too though.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Probably just flooded lead acid as big as will fit the locker Trev.
> 
> I would consider other options though. I did read about the possibility or using 2 x 6v semi traction batteries, a post by DAB I think.
> 
> ...


I have exactly two of those, wonderful batteries.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ticket*



erneboy said:


> Probably just flooded lead acid as big as will fit the locker Trev.
> 
> I would consider other options though. I did read about the possibility or using 2 x 6v semi traction batteries, a post by DAB I think.
> 
> ...


That is what I had in-mind.

But need 2 x 12v

Most important thing is, does a vent kit exist?

Did you say you had done something from B&Q paul?

Trev


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

*Re: ticket*



teemyob said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > Probably just flooded lead acid as big as will fit the locker Trev.
> ...


Yes, from the plumbing section. There are elbows which are a perfect fit for over the vent caps, then a reducer, then the vent tube out through the floor. As I say I left mine at LCS leisure last september as they took off the batteries from the old van and re-fitted on the new one. The venting system wasn't required as the batteries are in a vented outside locker in this van. You are welcome to have the old pipes etc if LCS still have them.

Paul.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Do you need a b2b as my shauldt reg charges both sets of batteries of mains and solar

joe


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

B2B is mainly for wild-campers.

If you are normally on 'mains' (I assume you mean EHU on sites) you will not benefit.

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*charge*



joedenise said:


> Do you need a b2b as my shauldt reg charges both sets of batteries of mains and solar
> 
> joe


Yes, it does.

With engine running, charges all batteries.
On EHU - Charges both batteries
IF solar is wired correctly, that will charge both Chassis and Leisure battery(ies).

Not sure, without thinking hard where the B2B would come in.

TM


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

We have exactly the same problem. 2 x 110 batteries less than a Year old. One minute the battery percentage is showing 89% and a healthy voltage of 13.7 for example, charging from 2 x solar pans totally 220w, then it shuts down and resets to 0% and sometimes states defect! Other times just shows charge!

We had a circuit blow on our elektroblock and that has temporarily been daisy chained to another circuit until we can get the block replaced. We are assure by schaudt that this should not cause us any problems. The only other thing we've done is install a 2nd solar panel with an lr1218 solar regulator so that the input shows on the panel because the other solar setup doesn't. 

The batteries are registering a decent voltage via the panel and via a fox d1 display so I just don't get it?

I have a multimeter but no idea how to use it to test the actual battery voltage.

We're off for a few weeks in a week's time and need to get this sorted as not planning on being on hookup.

Any advice on what to try, what o test etc much appreciated. Would buy 2 more batteries if we could be sure that is the fault but it could be that the elektroblock or solar regulator are at fault and causing the problem.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I've just tested off load voltage of both batteries and they are both at 13.74v


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

> Schaudt said the were not familiar with the B2B but that the power coming from it was way in excess with what the Electroblk could cope with. If I am honest they didn't really seem interested in helping, possibly because the B2B is not their product.


This article referred to in a post today about leisure batteries indicates that a B2B is not necessary with a Schaudt EBL and even suggests it is a bad idea.

http://www.atlanticmotorhomeservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php

See the section headed B2B Chargers.

JohnW


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

We don't have a b2b


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

> We don't have a b2b


You may not but Erneboy does.

JohnW


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Allan at Atlantic is fantastic. Always happy to help with a wealth of information


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't remember whether I posted how the problem was solved, so here it is in case I didn't.

It turned out that one of my leisure batteries was faulty, not sure how the Eb could have seen the problem but anyway replacing both leisure batteries fixed it.

Other than that I had no issues using the B2B for over five years though it was never through the Eb, which did give odd readings till the batteries reached full charge.

To check your batteries properly you will need to disconnect them completely otherwise won't get accurate readings, especially if they are connected to each other, Alan.

Edit: The faulty one was showing good voltage with the multimeter across it. It fell away quickly with a load applied. An internal disconnection under load I concluded.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks erneboy

I'm going to order 2 new batteries today (varta) as hubby bought the cheapest he could find it seems and they have only lasted a year.


----------

